# Another interesting chapter in the rise of ebikes



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://www.velonews.com/2019/07/vo...new-generation-of-paced-training-video_495686

Years and years ago when I was a road racer, I had a 50cc Honda Spree scooter I used to motorpace behind. The problems were exactly as described in the article, a scooter (or motorcycle) doesn't mimic the way a bike rider rides, no matter how good the pacer is. On flat ground, it is relatively easy, but as soon as you hit hills, the ICE vehicle ends up yo-yo'ing off the front, then back, then off, then back. I recently had my wife pace me on her ebike a couple of times and it is perfect. It also is safer, because if the pacer lets up, the ebike coasts the exact same way a regular bike does. A scooter or motorcycle slows much more dramatically when the throttle is shut, as I painfully discovered one time when my pacer had their hand knocked off the throttle by a bump, and I hit the back of the scooter at 30 MPH. Yes I crashed, yes it hurt.

We have already heard of enduro and DH riders training on eMTBs, now we have Tour de France riders training behind an ebike. I guarantee within a few years that pro road racers will use ebikes as training tools to ride on off days or when they are recovering from injury. Also, to preview courses without wasting themselves. A lot of riders today will ride in a car around a TT course to see what it looks like, but being able to ride the course at race speed without spending too much energy would be a great thing.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw an old guy motopacing a club team on an ebike outside of Bologna a couple of years ago, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a perfect use for eBikes! Especially being able to preview a section of road race without wasting energy.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

As the article says motor pacing has been around for a long time, as well as events known as Derney races where you compete against other motor pacers. 

What I discovered years ago was what I call "speed training" in that because I am able to travel faster with the assist and when I get on my push bike I am more apt to try and go faster yet at the same time know better how to modulate my effort to achieve higher speeds.


----------

